# numb hands during and after pregnancy?



## LBMarie9 (Jan 3, 2008)

numb hands during and after pregnancy?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

yea well end of pregnancy my hands go numb at night---so I knew and heard that carpel tunnels are common during pregnancy or something...

so my baby is alost 9 weeks and they have gotten worse!!! they go numb BADly is I lay down and they have turned to be pretty painful (which is probably ocmmon too holding my now 14lb 10oz 9 week old so much and breastfeeding holdings with wrists, etc) ---isn't it supposed to get better and go away if it was pregnancy thing?

ALSO my feet are sometimes numb too?!
SO a massage thereapist and Physical Therapist (not really looking at my wrists ---jut talking to them and asking their advice) thought that because it was numb when I laid down it could SO easily be a tight neck pinched nerve and to stretch rub it out and it will eventually go away? and I guess the feet could be linked to my back (out too!)

my mom says--oh those are signs of diabetes and MS--however I feel the best I've felt in years and have no signs of diabetes (I don't even have my hypogycemia symptoms ever since being pregnant ad eating better)

sooo---it is just my tight neck for numbness and then the pain is just from holding new baby a lot? (they ache all day too!) ---or do I need to get checked? what do you think? anyone else had the same things? TIA- any tips to help it?


----------



## Code Name Mama (Oct 5, 2007)

My hands did the same thing, it finally went away a couple of months after ds was born. I didn't do anything special, so I can't really help, just empathize - it was annoying! I hope you find relief soon!


----------



## splath (May 18, 2007)

I have what I think is carpal tunnel in my right wrist that kind of started during pregnancy, but got much worse after dd was born. It's gradually getting better, but I still have pain now and again. I don't know if it's just getting better on its own or if its due to me wearing amber bracelets on that wrist. Could be a coincidence though.


----------



## zoeyzoo (Jul 6, 2007)

I went though the same thing too. Like a PP said it goes away on its own. I was about 6 weeks PP when it went away for me. I didn't do anything special either. It scared me a few times because my hands were always tingling and they would fall asleep so badly it would wake me up when I slept.


----------



## 2xshy (Nov 27, 2007)

wow me too, my hands and legs go numb since i gave birth. glad to know i'm not the only one!


----------



## eurobin (Aug 20, 2006)

Strange... I got carpel tunnel during the last couple weeks. I had foot carpet tunnel (??) way worse though. It didn't go away till she was about a year old.


----------



## fireshifter (Sep 2, 2005)

I had numbness (no tingling) in my hands after my first was born. My chiro also said it was related to the breastfeeding and my neck looking down at him the first few weeks to position correctly. I had the numbness for almost three months and it scared the dickens out of me that I'd drop him. I cried and cried sometimes b/c of it. I couldn't write or type.

i would recommend getting a good chiro. Since we knew it happened with last pregnancy, this time, my chiro was ready for it and had all her tricks out to keep it from happening again. It didn't happen. I do have carpal tunnel, but that's because I'm typing too much.

Jen D.


----------



## freeflykami (Mar 16, 2008)

I had carpel tunnel before both my pregnancies, Im a graphic designer... and actually had the release surgery done. But it did come back at the end of my prgnancies. Holding a baby And the looking down during breastfeeding doesn't help the situation, plus the neck pain.

The biggest help for me was/is wearing wrist splints at night (ortho recomended), and when the pain is bad during the day as well. The pain results from cocking your wrist a lot (at night you do it without knowing, I would curl my hands under my chin), the splint helps you keep it in neutral and allows it to heal. Luckily I only had it really bad in one wrist.

Water retention from pregnancy also effects it. I know I was still sweating it off at night at 3 months! Yuck!

I still wear my brace at night... Its worth a try, I hope you get some releif soon!


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

me too, what a drag. My dr suggested ice. It didn't help me much, but maybe it would work for you. I took tylenol last trimester b/c the pain would keep me up at night. The braces helped me, I got the one that looks like a wrist cuff for post partum. Some of them are too restricting, you'd never be able to hold your child w/ them on. I have been told that your neck/shoulder muscles control your hands and wrists. Good excuse for a massage.


----------



## BerryMac (Apr 29, 2007)

Go here:

http://www.eatonhand.com/hw/ctexercise.htm

I did these exercises whilst pregnant and they dramatically improved my range of motion/decreased numbness.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MizLiz (Jan 23, 2005)

I had this after my first pg and also thought it was carpel tunnel... but it ended up being my first noticeable symptom of hypothyroidism, something else you might want to consider checking out.


----------

